# Tiromel t3



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone used Tiromel T3 25mcg tablets made by abdi ibrahim- turkey

Was gonna use as an addition to cutting diet along side a Eca stack

Any views or help appreciated

Cheers


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Never used that brand but I'm using t3 at the moment 50mcg ed and I'm down 6lbs as of last night(Friday nights weigh in night) been on it for 2-3 weeks


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

bmc said:


> Never used that brand but I'm using t3 at the moment 50mcg ed and I'm down 6lbs as of last night(Friday nights weigh in night) been on it for 2-3 weeks


Do you tapper up the dose every 4 days then taper down or run a straight 50mcg dose.

What do you run with it , ?

Have you noticed a muscle loss , which I guess is semi expected in a cutt but should think with high protein ect should keep muscle??


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I ran 25mcg for about a week then upped it to 50mcg. I'm just going to run it until I'm ripped probably taper down

Just running my trt sust 250 every 10 days that seems to be enough to keep muscle mass


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tiromel is GTG so long as it's legit.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

xpower said:


> Tiromel is GTG so long as it's legit.


No sh1t Sherlock


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Wouldn't use without AAS personally


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

xpower said:


> Wouldn't use without AAS personally


Agree

Even just a low dose


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

xpower said:


> Wouldn't use without AAS personally


yes this popped up while researching should be fine with a bit of test prop then


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rite I'll give t3 a go I think


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Also I've had no sides


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

bmc said:


> Also I've had no sides


Cheers mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

No need to taper up or down with T3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> No need to taper up or down with T3


x2


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

G-man99 said:


> No need to taper up or down with T3


Have read this before but as I have no intention of coming off for a while I haven't thought about what I'm going to do when if I stop


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah used the tiromel t3 like gman said no need to taper infact you will rebound quicker if you dont. tiromel= gtg


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

used afew times, no different from any other pharma T3.


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

With regard to using T3 without Gear, i thought it wasnt a catabolic drug that attacked muscle tissue directly on obese individuals in smaller doses, only burn't more muscle than fat in lean users (10-12% BF)

Could someone clarify?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

stl said:


> With regard to using T3 without Gear, i thought it wasnt a catabolic drug that attacked muscle tissue directly on obese individuals in smaller doses, only burn't more muscle than fat in lean users (10-12% BF)
> 
> Could someone clarify?


ive ran a single 25mcg pharma T3 tab ED off cycle and cant say i wasted away in the slightest. I know lads using T3 all year round without AAS.

As long as a good diet is in order then you'll be fine. I only notice muscle wastage with high doses of T3, around 100mcg, even with a good diet and increased protein intake.


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> ive ran a single 25mcg pharma T3 tab ED off cycle and cant say i wasted away in the slightest. I know lads using T3 all year round without AAS.
> 
> As long as a good diet is in order then you'll be fine. I only notice muscle wastage with high doses of T3, around 100mcg, even with a good diet and increased protein intake.


Thanks Clubber


----------

